# We lost our Cassy yesterday.



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart is broken. Cassy passed away yesterday.

I took her with me in the car to take my four year old son to a birthday party. She loved the car and always wanted to go with us. She sat with me in the front, she was sitting in the passenger seat. I opened the window slightly, she peeked out and was enjoying the wind and the beautiful weather. She was so happy. I remember looking at her and noticing her beautiful eyes green eyes and chocolate nose. She was so beautiful and loving, and funny and precious....

We picked my son up at the party place and headed home. I parked our car in our driveway. I was helping my son out of the car when she jumped out past me, and in an instant she saw a boy on a bike across the street (not a busy street). She ran. I screamed and screamed but she didn't stop. A car appeared out of nowhere, and the next thing I remember is holding her in my arms. She looked at me and for an instant, I though everything would ok. But within a minute, she was gone. My neighbor ran over and he gave her mouth to mouth while I pumped her heart. She was gone. 

This happened yesterday and I am devastated. She was just a baby, only 6 and a half months. I blame myself so much for not having the leash on her. She just wasn't suppose to be getting out of the car by herself. Or if I just parked the car in the garage. Or if I just didn't take her with me. I failed her. I know this. I failed her. If only she went to a different family she would have been fine.

I'm havind real trouble talking to anyone about this. My husband told our friends and parent, and they keep calling. But I just can't talk about it. I'm hoping that by writing this, it will somehow be therapeutic. 

We were suppose to have such a great life together. I wanted to get her therapy dog license.... now, she's gone. 

Her name was "Venti Cassy Extra Sassy", and she was my baby.

Agata.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Agata, my heart is breaking for you and your family. What a tragic accident. I can certainly feel your ache, I was aching with you as I read this thinking of the times the boys have run off leash (or with the leash) and what might have happened. 

Of course you hurt ! you have lost a dear friend to a tragic accident, but it was an accident so please do not blame yourself and have that be part of your pain. 

I have no real words... But you have my support and my sympathy and lots of hugs. 

Rest in Peace sweet Cassy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry. (((hugs))) I think there are many here who have had scary times with these little Havs who seem to have their RLH and will not listen. Accidents happen and I'm truly sorry. I know you will miss her.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, my heart aches for you.
Such a beautiful little puppy.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Agata, 
I have done this many times myself when we arrive home with Dexter, my heart aches for you. I am so sorry for your loss. I have never had a dog like Dexter in my life that means so much to me and I would be heart broken if anything ever happened to him. 

Sending a hug for you. Accidents happen.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Agata, my heart aches for you (and your family,) in the loss of your sweet, beautiful Cassy. How hard to have held her in your arms when she passed, yet you gave her a gift in being there for her and comforting her. I'm so sorry. 

I doubt there is any one of us who have not had a close call with our little furbabies, not noticed something we could have, or not had the leash on them every single moment, and we've just lucked out in nothing serious happening as a result. It was an accident. Accidents happen. I know I will be even more careful and try not to assume I'll always have perfect behavior from Tucker.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my...I'm in tears as I read this and share your pain. I can only imagine how badly you must be hurting right now, but please don't be so hard on yourself. Yes, there are things you could have done differently, but that is just life. There are always things we could have done differently and the outcome might have been different. We just have to take what happens and make our way through it the best we can. Let your family and friends comfort you and come here for support and comfort as well. You gave her so much love and she knew this, right up until the end.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I am SO VERY SORRY!!!! ((((((AGATA))))))) Your Cassy was beautiful.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cassy was so beautiful. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss
Hugs and prayers to you and your family


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

So sorry to read this -- sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I do not normally cry over post but yours just tore at my heart, because I have almost been there. I was pumping gas and see Smarty out of the car 2 rows over. My heart stopped. I left the car door open. Many of us on the Forum have learned your lesson almost the hard way. I really wish I had some words to make this easier for you. You are not at fault, sometimes bad things just happen.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Agata, my heart just goes out to you as I don't know the words to say. I will keep you in my prayers that you take it easy on yourself as you mourn the loss of your Cassy.:hug:*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending you a big hug.

Amanda


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Agata-I'm so sorry about Cassy. I can't imagine how heartbreaking this must be. I'll say a prayer for your sweet Cassy and your family.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Agata, I'm just so sorry. There are no words to help soothe your grief. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so very sorry!!! Sending you hugs and comforting thoughts.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Poor Agata what a horrible experience. As others have said it could happen to any of us - when they're babies they have no fear. Please don;t be too hard on yourself - it was an accident. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug:
Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile
a puppy, God said,
For you to love him while he lives
and to mourn for him when he is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three.
But will you, till I call him back
take care of him for me ?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you
and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories
as solace for your grief .
I cannot promise that he will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love
Nor think the labour vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy WIll Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring,
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter him with tenderness
Will you love him while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call him back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
In memory of him that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know he loved you too.

- Author Unknown
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sad for you and your family. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss Agata. I was reading this and cannot stop the tears. My heart goes out to you, and am keeping you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Please don't blame yourself. It was a accident. Horrible, tragic accident.

Treasure your memories and pictures. She was a beautiful girl. [HUGS]


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh I am so, so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

U are in my prayers. Your puppy was beautiful . Please it was not not your fault.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Dearest Agata, My heart aches for you. It was a tragic accident and no way are you at fault. We lost our first little Hav, Scooter, at 12 weeks of age. I was playing with him and he ran under my feet in a flash. I fell on this 4 lb. bundle of fur. He died almost instantly. Of course, I blamed myself just as you are doing and would have given anything to be able to redo that day. My husband and I were sick for days after, but time does bring healing and you'll always have the wonderful memories of your baby. So weep, cry, sob, and morn and know that many of us are lifting you up in prayer and our hearts are hurting for you and your family. God bless you.


----------



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words, for taking the time to write. I really appreciate it. Actually, I appreciate it more than you know, it is what keeps me from just going to bed and crying. I know this time will pass. I know it -- I just don't feel it yet. We put this Angel costume on Cassy this Halloween, and it seems so approriate now, so I changed my avatar. Again thank you from the bottom of my heart. Agata & Family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here crying my eyes out for your loss. That could have been me today. Milo could have been run over when he ran away. It could have been any of us. I'm so sorry for your pain. We always want to replay that moment when life changes forever. Sending loving thoughts to you and prayers for your sweet baby Cassy. God bless you both.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart...*

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. Stay close to those who love you...


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Sally that is beautiful - helps us remember what a gift our furbabies are....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Agata,

So Sorry for your loss. That is the worst news ever.. I almost did not want to even read it.. 

Ryan


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh you poor dear! What an awful, traumatic thing to experience. I am so sorry for your loss and for what you're going through.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your terrible loss Agata. I believe that your darling Cassy was right where she was supposed to be, with you and your family. I know that you loved her with all your heart and gave her a wonderful life. I am crying for you and for your little girl. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. An accident like that could happen to any of us in the blink of an eye.
Your little girl was so precious and certainly an angel. 

Prayers and comforting thoughts for you and your family. :angel:

RLH over the rainbow bridge little Cassy.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How tragic! I'm so very sorry to hear your precious angel is gone, Agata. Of course, it's devastating. I'm crying reading about it. This thread and Geri's about Milo's disappearance are the only ones I've read so far and it's all so emotional. ((((hugs)))) to you, my dear. Sweet little Cassy touched your heart and now she touches all of ours. Accidents happen. That doesn't make it any less sad for you, I know.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sassy Cassy-
May the happy memories you have of her slowly erase your sadness.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Agata, I'm so sorry about the loss of your sweet little angel, Cassy. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart breaks for you, and there truly are no words to express how sorry I am for your loss. To echo what many others have already said, it was a terrible accident, and could have happened to any of us. Try not to blame yourself, and don't second guess whether Cassy would have been better off with another family. She was deeply loved, and surely she knew that. In time, when it feels right, I hope you will consider another puppy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Bless your heart. I know words cannot even express your sadness.

I will be praying that you will have some comfort.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Agata - your loss is beyond what I can imagine. Just today, Lola was scared out of the park by a large dog and nearly ran for the road. My heart was in my throat then, and now it is again as I read this and I am so sad for your loss of your dear little angel. Please do not blame yourself. This is what dogs do, and we cannot control every aspect of every day for any person or creature. No matter how much we love them. Instead, think of the great life she had with you. And she wouldn't want you to be sad and crying. She would want you to remember the fun and love you had together fondly and warmly. I hope you are soon able to.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

As I felt with my children I now feel for my Hav boys as well...we become so vulnerable when we love someone or some special furbaby. It was truly an accident and we grieve and understand...somewhere, someday you will be there to love again, but take your time and remember you took her with you because you loved her and she loved being there...and she was so happy to be there...u can question yourself forever, but u are only hurting yourself...she would not want that - she loves you...and yes, she still loves you.

My heart bleeds with you (all of ours do)...hugs and more hugs...:angel:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry. My prayers go out to you. Loosing a loved one hurts. Blaming yourself is a normal process of grieving, but you shouldn't blame yourself. You loved her and she knew it.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I cannot stop the tears as I read this. I too lost a pup of only 6 months to a tragic car accident. He tore out the door after a squirrel and into the path of a car. That was almost 25 years ago and it haunts me to this day. Please do not blame yourself! I am certain that your little angel had a wonderful life with you and her spirit will live on. ((hugs)) and prayers to you...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Agata, please know how touched I was by the loss of your sweet Cassy. This was a tragic accident that happened in a few seconds, and we have all been there. . .please do not be so harsh on yourself. Cassy was so well-loved and had a wonderful life with your family. Sending warmest hugs, amy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Agata, I am so very sorry for you and your family and for Cassy. This was a horrible tragedy, and I hope that time will heal your pain. I am so sorry.
Gina


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. RIP Cassy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dear Agata,

I am SO sorry for your loss. Kodi is just 6 months old too, and I think how easily it could be us instead of you. We do our best to protect them, but they are SO impulsive at this age. Kodi always wears a harness in the car. Even so, a couple of weeks ago, when we got to the place where we go for lessons, he got 
really excited and as I was removing his harness, he just catapulted out of the car. I was RIGHT there, with my hands on him, and he STILL got away. He ran right across the parking lot. The only reason that he's still alive is that we were lucky that a car wasn't coming. I still feel guilty about that, but they are just so fast!

It's a shame her life was so short, but it was a good life, and it doesn't sound like she suffered. And you were there for her until the very end.

I'm sure there will be tears in the days to come, but try to remind yourself that this will pass. And hopefully there will be another puppy in your future.:hug:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Accidents do happen-don't blame yourself!!!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Agata. 
I, too, will say some prayers for you that you will be comforted in this time of tragedy. As others have said, this could have happened to any ONE of us. Please don't be hard on yourself. 
Hang onto the good memories you had with her.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

My hearts aches for you and your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you! I am so very sorry!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

As I sit here with tears streaming down my face and feeling your pain as only one who has lost a beloved pet can feel, I won't give you the platitudes that don't help. Only know that I will thnk of you often today and say a prayer for you to help with the pain of your loss. Lucile


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

May our thoughts and prayers comfort you and your family.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. This is extremely sad.
Vicki


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to read this devastating news. Cassy was sure a beautiful havanese and sometimes things just happen for reasons we don't understand. My heart breaks for you.

I also know how things like this can happen as it happened to me with Vinnie as a young pup. He ran across the street after a cat and was hit by a car. Luckily he survived but I do carry a feeling of guilt still till this day and Vinnie is now 4 1/2 years old with a bum leg and short tail because of it.

Things just happen sometimes that for whatever reason teach us something with sometimes devastating results. My heart breaks for you as I have been there in a similiar circumstance.

I'm also thankful to read that your child didn't run after Cassy...can you imagine?

Hugs and prayers your way-----:hug::angel::hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious little Cassy. My heart aches for you, as I know the pain you're feeling. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please don't concentrate on the 'if only." Try to focus on the wonderful time you had with your puppy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This brought tears flowing. I know your loss is tremendous and I am so very sorry. Sending healing hugs.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

My heart aches for you and your family. Please believe that accidents are just that; accidents, and try to gain comfort from knowing how much love you provided your precious girl.

With all my sympathy -I wish I could send a hug.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Agata,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your little Sassy. Please don't blame yourself, as this was an accident and accidents do happen.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sitting here crying as I read this thread. I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful girl. As everyone else has said, accidents happen. I'm sure it doesn't make it any easier though. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss and heartbreak. She was a beautiful little girl, and you'll be in my thoughts. 

Jane


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lose, what a very very sad day for you and your family. Please don't blame yourself, I think we have all been in that place one way or another with our dogs. 

Casper did something like that when he was that age, had him in the front yard playing frisbee and the neighbors truck went by and he decided he wanted to chase it all the way to their dirve way. He was not very big then he is just lucky he didn't get run over buy the truck.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P, sweet baby girl! Hugs and sympathies to you, Agata


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Heartbreaking  Our prayers are with you and your family, I know this must be so extremely painful. 

:kiss:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so sorry. Cassy loved being with you for the time she had with you.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

So sad. I, too, am crying as I read this. I am so sorry for your loss.

Vicky


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just wanted to check in with you today Agata.


----------



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for checking in! I'm doing ok…It' s not easy. The house is so empty. My daughter goes to first grade, so she's not home all day, and is not affected as much. My son , however, was missing Cassy all day…He would play with her for 6 hours straight -- and she loved it! Our cat keeps looking for her… It's sad, very sad. But this forum has helped me a lot! Especially to see how many hearts this story touched. I mostly wanted to write about my grief, since I couldn't really verbalize it, but I never dreamed how many people would be impacted enough to post something. I thank each and every one of them (you) for posting your thoughts of encouragement. I appreciate it greatly. Your fellow Havanese Friend, Agata & Family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Agata,

I have cried and thought about you all day today. We don't know why these things happen but know that we all feel for you and just take it day by day. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Agata~ A few of us have lost our sweet little Havs at too young an age. My little Shadow was barely 8 mos. old when we lost her. And like your children, my grandchildren were very impacted by her loss. We decided to get Tori about 3 mos. after we lost Shadow to help heal the "hav-shaped hole" in our hearts. It was BY FAR the BEST thing we did for us and our grandchildren. Tori didn't replace Shadow, but she did help us carry on and focus on the future and she _definitely_ helped the healing process.

I know the wounds are too fresh to even think about another one right now, but I wanted you to know what helped us through our loss. :hug:


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Don't blame yourself, most dogs out there will never even experience the 6 1/2 months of a perfect life that you gave your Cassie... and I'm sure she loved you for it. She wouldn't want you to spend all of your mental strength feeling guilty, but for relishing her memories. I'm sure any Havababy would be lucky to have you as their mom, and so was Cassie.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

We are so sorry for losing your precious baby. We hope you find another sweet Hav.
This breed is so perfect for therapy work and training another dog will help to ease your pain.
'
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been thinking of you all day, Agata, and my husband was also so very touched by your story.

I'm glad that in some real and profound way your forum friends can be supportive and help you process this loss. And, I think Leslie's advice is wonderful. . . .there will be another little Hav angel out there for you & your family someday, when you are ready. But I know today that you are just missing and mourning your sweet Cassy & so I am sending warmest hugs, amy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh {{{Agata}}}} I am so sorry for your loss. It is just devastaing. Please know my thoughs are with you.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking of you and your dear Cassy all day.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Agata))) My heart breaks for your loss.


----------



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

As I'm sitting here pondering this event, it occurred to me that Cassy taught me many things of love during her short life; but even more importantly, she taught me some things in death: 

1) Treasure what you have because it may be gone in the blink of an eye.
2) Don't obsess over imperfections, because when it gets down to it, they are the last things that are important, and that you'll remember.
3) Be vigilat in protecting the things you love.
And at the end, some things are just beyond your control.

Sleep tight, my little baby Cassy.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Agata, how true it is to not obsess over imperfections. My first dear husband died 15 years ago this week. He was healthy (or so i thought) and dead the next from a massive heart attack. The little things that drove me the most nuts when he was alive were the things I missed the most when he died!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you loss.

Marie


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Agata,

I guess there are certain lessons in life and in death that we are to learn. They aren't easy, and oh, how they sometime pain us. Most of the time we question God as to why? So much so that we don't know where to turn. I, for one, am glad that you have turned to your friends at the forum. When I say that you are in my prayers, you ARE in my prayers.

And, I do agree that when the time is right that getting another puppy will be a very healing thing for you and your family.

I love your new avatar. Cassey is truly a special angel.*


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

My heart has been so heavy while reading this thread. Agata, I want to thank you for sharing this very personal and painful loss with us. We can all identify with your feelings in one way or another, and so we all want to be able to say or do something to help ease your despair. Realistically though, it's Time that will allow the healing to take place. Just know that we will think of you and Cassy often in the days ahead and will be sending you energy and warmth. I love Sassy Cassy's precious Hallowe'en picture. This little angel was so very lucky to be loved by you and vice-versa. I think your caring spirits will always be connected.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Oh,
I don't know you, but I have cried a lot for you today, as have so many others. I really share your pain and sorrow- it could be me, it could be any of us to have this sudden loss. I never really recovered from the deaths (mostly old age) of my childhood pets. Only recently did I plunge into that chaos of choosing another pet-as with having a child, we can never predict when tragedy can happen. We can only control that potential suffering by chosing not to have a pet. But that choice shuts us off from all the good that results from this special relationship. I'm happy you already see how Cassie changed your life and taught you. I'm sure her short life was joyful and full of love- this is the best that any of us can hope for.
I don't think time really heals these wounds, but with time, we feel less and less pain. When you are ready, you will fill this awful void in your soul, and it will be filled with something entirely different- not the same as Cassie, but perhaps equally wonderful. When the time comes, celebrate the love you can share with another.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Agata, my heart aches with you at the loss of sweet little Cassy {{HUGS}} I am so so sorry. Try not to beat yourself up, you have to be strong especially for your son and unfortunately you can't turn back time. It may have been a short life, but it was good because of you, and memories of Cassy will be forever in your heart.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just saw this and wanted to tell you how terribly sorry I am for your loss. 
She was a beautiful girl...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you need a BIG:grouphug::grouphug:...Wish there was more we could do for you, I am so sorry for your lose


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hugs... time will heal. The time spent together should be cherished. My heart is breaking for your loss.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Agata. Thanks for sharing and reminding us of things we take for granted.


----------

